# items to trade for farm animals



## wildwood2009 (Jan 11, 2014)

we are new to this forum and we are just getting our homestead together. we are looking for laying hens goats ( big breed does) for milk and meat, rabbits ( a trio) a trio of sheep. Never raised them but can sheer them.lol maybe a trio. turkeys guineas pheasants pigs baby cow maybe even a alpaca for a pet.... may be interrested in other farm animals. we are on a budget so i would love to barter. Not sure if there are items you are not allowed to post so if i am going against any rules let me know.

items i have to trade-

i have a litter of 9 big beautiful mastidane pups. moms a 170 plus lb merlaquin great dane dads a 150 plus pound chocolate/ chestnut neopolitan mastiff. I have 2 males 3 females left. all puts are either blue merle or chocolate merles. raised indoors i have both parents. socialized and good with kids and cats. have been wormed ar 2 4 and 6 weeks will have first shots before leaving. will be 8 weeks on the 14th. $300 for females $250 for males. or trade

hunting items-

horton crossbow $150 or trade

dvds- over 200 sell in lots of 50 for $50 all originals in cases all in great shape.

complete hockey gear- chest pads leg pads/ padded pants over pants leg / shin guards arm guards, all u need except for helmet and stick skated size 9 1/2 10 pads size medium they fit my husband at 150 lbs. all like new condition except the palm of glovees are a little worn. over $300 new $150 or trade

im located in perry county ohio/ southeastern ohio. can send pics or answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Wish you were a little closer.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

If you are ever headed up north towards Cleveland, let me know! Id be interested in the bow and I raise some good quality meat rabbits, crossbreeds and pure NZWs. I have a couple of different lines and could supply some diverse breeding stock.


----------



## wildwood2009 (Jan 11, 2014)

update- only 2 mastidane females left.

also need to add i now have a 94 chevy 4x4 blazer runs great high miles bodys a little rusty. $900 or trade.


----------

